# Sticky  Pleco keeper list?



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wonder if it would be productive to have a list of keepers for different plecos similar to what Planetcatfish has. It would allow us to find common keepers and exchange information about different species?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

i change up every so often.. like i dont have bristlenose plecs anymore.. i have rubberlips, i zebra, and corys ..

1xZebra Pleco Hypancistrus sp. L270
2xrubber lip plecs

and not sure in corys count


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

I'll list what I have 

*Pseudacanthicus Sp.*
- L320 (I think) - group of 6 of these
- L114 (8 of them growing to adulthood to spawn)
- L97 (only 1 big one)
- L273 (2 medium sized ones, not sure if I am going to grow out or sell)
- LDA105 (ranging in size from 1.5" to 8")

*Hypancistrus Sp.*
- LDA-05 (NOT L136, they are different fish, less spots, but still small spots and grow much larger), I have been growing 8-9 of these for a year now. They grow really slow then all of a sudden spurt up
- L333 (Porto Do Moz variant) These are the yellow/black ones, 4 of them.
- L401 (only 3 small ones of these I am growing out)
- L411 (again small fish still that I am growing out)

*Others*
- L14 (a pair of 12" fish, trying to spawn them)
- Panaque cochliodon (15" BEP)
- L26 (single fish 7-8")
- Super Red Ancistrus (10 growing out to spawn, German Strain)
- L37 (a bunch)

Some of these small Hypancistrus are kept with large pseuda's with no problems at all. They both eat the same foods, are found in similar waters (just different depths), etc.

If anyone has any questions about any of these species or others I would be happy to help the best I can.

Rich


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool. Guess I should list mine since I started the thread.

*Ancistrus*
All variants of Ancistrus cf_cirrhosus (common bnp) - calico, albino, "L144" and common
Wild caught Ancistrus sp. Columbia

*Baryancistrus*
L200a
L239
L177

*Dekeyseria*
L052

*Hypancistrus*
L129
L201
L333
L340

*Hemiancistrus*
L128
L200

*Leporacanthicus*
L091
L241

*Panaque*
L190
L204
L226
L330
Blue Eye Panaque (Panaque cochliodon)

*Pekoltia*
L075
L134
L202
L147

*Pseudacanthicus*
L114
L273

*Pseudorinelepis*
L152

*Rineloricaria*
L010a

*Scobiancistrus*
L368

Whew....that's quite the list. I guess I'd better stop collecting, but I still want an L24 and some day, a Blue Eye.

Edit: Blue Eye got knocked off the list. 
Editx2: Added Scobiancistrus


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

well i have kept and breed most Ancistrus types.
currently growing out to breed a group of 7 L-183 white seam plecos.
also an ancistrus.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You got rid of everything else, Adrian?


----------



## sick lid (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is my current list

L046
L066
L081
L114
L128
L144
L200
L201
L204
L260
long fin bushynose


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

My list:

L134
L201
L333
Bushynose
albino long fin bushynose
L200a (to come)


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

As this Pleco keeper list growing healthily, I think it’s time to make it a Stickie!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool. Thanks, Ed.

Sick lid, do you have any pics of your L205? I've never seen one except on Planetcatfish Cat-e-Log.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> You got rid of everything else, Adrian?


yes every thing else is gone...


----------



## sick lid (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Sick lid, do you have any pics of your L205? I've never seen one except on Planetcatfish Cat-e-Log.


good eyes, that is a typo and should read 204


----------



## PLECARO (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi folks! Here's my list:

L075
L190
L91
L46
L25
L273
L114
L600
L27 Xingu
BEP Suttonorum

Other than the L600, BEP and few L46, all other plecs are juvs. I'm hoping someday I could have dedicated tanks for Panaques, Pseudas and Hypans...wish...


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Here's mine:

Longfin Calico bristlenose
L134


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I so wanted to join this list of people with many plecos. But at this time, I can only say I have 2m/3f L134 at 3"+


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> I so wanted to join this list of people with many plecos. But at this time, I can only say I have 2m/3f L134 at 3"+


Stop selling them Charles!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I have those froggies for 2 years+


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahaha...I meant the Blue Eye and the Pseudas.

BTW, once I get enough people adding in their list, I'm break it down per L number and put keeper names beside them in the first post so it'll be easier to see who has what.


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

PLECARO said:


> Hi folks! Here's my list:
> 
> L075
> L190
> ...


My kind of plecos! and your in Toronto too!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> i change up every so often.. like i dont have bristlenose plecs anymore.. i have rubberlips, i zebra, and corys ..
> 
> 1xZebra Pleco Hypancistrus sp. L270
> 2xrubber lip plecs
> ...


TCR, by rubber lip, do you mean the BullDog or Chaetostoma species such as Chaetostoma aff. milesi: Chaetostoma aff. milesi • Loricariidae • Cat-eLog • PlanetCatfish


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

L91
L52
L314
L204
LF ST BN
LF ABN
LF Calico BN
As well as RF in the above
Albino Gibby
L201
L129
That's all I can think of right now...
Cheers!!


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Silver-tip BN plecos
L144s - gorgeous!
calico plecos - L?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

anessa said:


> Silver-tip BN plecos
> L144s - gorgeous!
> calico plecos - L?


Agreed on those L144's. Got some from you in the past, and hopefully some more soon.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi folks,
I have a variety of plecos:
L 104
L 201
Silver-tip BN plecos
calico plecos 
Abino BN plecos
Albino Longfin BN plecos

This trio are my latest:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

mikeike said:


> Hi folks,
> I have a variety of plecos:
> L 104
> L 140
> ...


You have some L140? Let's see some pics!!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

3 x L066 here.

I don't see them much and they do a lousy job with the algae, but they're my plecos.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

My error, I have L104 
no L140's

here are 2 of my 201's


----------



## bcarlos (Dec 23, 2010)

Ancistrus Claro 
LDA105 
L25
L273
L46
L173
L174
L260
L333
L128
L91
L240
L191
LDA31


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

Calico BN
L-180
L-183
L-184
L-134
L-066
L-270
L-260
L-333
L-411
L-345
Hypan Sp. Garupa


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

5 L190 Royal red Eye
1 L191 Dull eye Royal Pleco
2 L155 Adonis Pleco
2 L239 Blue Panaque
1 Sturisoma panamense aka: royal farlowella
4 L201 Gold spot pleco
1 Butterfly Pleco
1 Rubber lip Pleco
1 L066 king tiger Pleco
2 L104 Clown Pleco 
3 L330 Watermellon Pleco
1 L200 green Phantom
4 Bristle Nose Breeders
3 long fin albino BNP
4 L240 vampire Pleco
at least 250-300 Bristle nosed pleco fry and sub adults Thanks Bobby


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

great lists.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

anyone have #10 yet


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

skrick said:


> anyone have #10 yet


You guys are mixing up the threads. 

PA thread is here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/catfishes-56/official-pa-plecoholics-anonymous-club-12589/


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

haha. i just bumped this thread so people can look at the pictures again...


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Currently have 2 x L066 King Tigers, 2 x L010A Red Lizards and an albino BN. Luis


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

x1 L46 , x1 L201 and a BNP.Although there could be a plan in the works for a pleco setup of somekind, keep you guys posted

Luke


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Plecoholism starts right there. Plecos only tank.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Clown Pleco, l144,regular silver tip, gold nugget,pit bull Pleco


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

You are so right  Thanks to the "Pleco Godfather aka Charles" my pockets become even lighter.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Plecoholism starts right there. Plecos only tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> You are so right  Thanks to the "Pleco Godfather aka Charles" my pockets become even lighter.


I like to call him the "Pleco Pusher".


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Currently just a clown pleco.. buying calico bn and long fin calico bn


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

My guys:
10- Standard brown BN's
5- Albino reg. fin BN's
10- Albino LF BN's
2- Rubber Lipped
2- L240 Vampire's
1- stingray plecoe


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

The list gets longer, new additions include x1 L129, x1 L147.



Luke78 said:


> x1 L46 , x1 L201 and a BNP.Although there could be a plan in the works for a pleco setup of somekind, keep you guys posted
> 
> Luke


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

L129
l134
l333


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> The list gets longer, new additions include x1 L129, x1 L147.


Nice. You got one of the small L147 from Charles? I got 4 bigger ones and I love these guys. I think I'm slowly being converted from Panaque to Peckoltia as they seem more outgoing and of course, is much easier to manage food wise.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Gary,

Yeah i ended up getting one of the smaller guys, although the bigger ones looked just as great.I like the two patterns these guys have to them.Actually looking at him/her right now in the open and they settled in nicely.Feeding is up next for them.The L129 is a nice one as well, but i have only seen them once today as he/she was right next to the L46 under the stump this morning.I tell you once i get more space, theres others to add:bigsmile: Charles told me you picked up a small group,so he sold me on these as well.Love the phantoms , beautiful colours and perfect size! Gotta wait it out or iam gonna overload my system here.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, I picked up 4 L147's, and some wild ancistrus because I like how they have lots of bristles. Haven't had time to take any pics as I've been super busy lately, but will get some up of the L147 as they look great now that they've been in the tank.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Saw the wild ancistrus as well,talk about the dfference between a wild and farm raised.Looking at these and then comparing the one i have,no match whats so ever.Well, i have sights on the next four i want to add in the distant future, Charles you paying attention ?  L199 ( missed out on the last batch),L236,L270,and of course L46!



2wheelsx2 said:


> Yep, I picked up 4 L147's, and some wild ancistrus because I like how they have lots of bristles. Haven't had time to take any pics as I've been super busy lately, but will get some up of the L147 as they look great now that they've been in the tank.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

2x L008
2x L010a
2x L014
1x L018
1x L034
1x L047
2x L075
1x L076
2x L104
2x L106
2x L137
2x L144
1x L152
1x L155
3x L183
1x L187
1x L190
3x L199
1x L200a
4x L201
1x L203
2x L204
1x L330
1x L368
I might have more but I cant think of any right now
Working on L031


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

The list grows slowly:


L75
L91
L114
L128
L134
L177
L190
L201
L239
L244
L260
L368

Till the pleco pusher brings in more...


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

*Royal Pleco*

I got my first Royal Pleco L190 today.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

*Gold Spot Pleco*

I managed to get a photo of one of my Gold Spot Plecos tonight


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that's not a gold spot or L201. Did you post the correct photo? That looks like a common bristlenose pleco.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I was told it was a Gold Spot 
I stand corrected<G>

My other Bristlenoses have much more pronounces bristles.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Well i've really just started my collection... and all in 1 tank right now, but here's my list so far

1 Tiger Panaque L226
2 Clown Plecos L???
3 Silvertip BN L???? 

Ok well I guess this is the best place to ask... what is the L#'s all about???


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

mikeike said:


> I was told it was a Gold Spot
> I stand corrected<G>
> 
> My other Bristlenoses have much more pronounces bristles.


This one may be a female. They tend to have fewer bristles. And the domesticated ones tend to have less bristles than wild caught ones. I have both and the wc ones look like monsters.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I guess it time to update the stock:

1XL14
1XL46
1XL129
1XL147
1XL201
1XL204
1XL226

Would have been three more(L75/L99/L140)but were killed by a BNP which is gone! Need more


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

Time for an update of my list of plecos I'l keeping 

*Pseudacanthicus Sp.*
- L320 (I think) - group of 6 of these
- L282 (5 or 6 from 5 to 7")
- L24 (3 of them my FAVES!, 2 @ 10", 1 @ 14")
- L273 (5 ranging from 3-7")
- LDA105 (5 ranging in size from 3" to 8")
- L600 (Few small ones @ 2")
- L25 (one lone one eyed scarlet @ 7" names Winkie)

*Hypancistrus Sp.
*- LDA-05 (NOT L136, they are different fish, less spots, but still small spots and grow much larger), I have been growing 8-9 of these for a year now. They grow really slow then all of a sudden spurt up. Some are now 3" and hopefully able to spawn in another year.
- L333 (Porto Do Moz variant) These are the yellow/black ones, 20 of them.
- L411 (10 at 3")

*Others*
- Super Red Ancistrus (10 x German Strain)
- L37 (a bunch)


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thats quite the list,some exotic species as well.Is there one setup or several setups? or do u have some separate? You seem to like your Pseudacanthicus huh Good luck with the breeding of these plecos.



CanadaPleco said:


> Time for an update of my list of plecos I'l keeping
> 
> *Pseudacanthicus Sp.*
> - L320 (I think) - group of 6 of these
> ...


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Thats quite the list,some exotic species as well.Is there one setup or several setups? or do u have some separate? You seem to like your Pseudacanthicus huh Good luck with the breeding of these plecos.


Many are in species tanks, but I also recently shut down a number of tanks to save on some hydro bills, so currently the L24, LDA105, L273, L282 and L25 are all together. The L24's are the largest by far! Quite a nice tank to watch, always some plecos out and about. Also about 30 odd cores in the tank. Tank is 300 gallons and 10' x 2'.


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Well time to update
L-066 x 3
L-204 x 2
L-144
Albino BNP
and as of tonight's visit to Charles a L-330 
Luis


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

added to my list, figured it was time to bump the thread again


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm starting out with 
6x L134
5x L201
2x L205
And 2x breeding pair of BN pleco


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Where did you get your L134 from? Saw your thread and they're very nice.


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

L046+fry
L010a
L262
L345+fry
L184
L260+fry
L180+fry
L270
L183
L333+fry
L134
L411+fry
LDA01
Hypancistrus Sp. Gurupa



Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Where did you get your L134 from? Saw your thread and they're very nice.


From me


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's my list of Plecos, mixed in with my South Americans...
L48
L128
L177
L200A


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

davej said:


> From me )


Hahaha...I was guessing that, but didn't want to assume.


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Hahaha...I was guessing that, but didn't want to assume.


Yep  And loving them,,


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

i have almost 1 of every kind that charles had since i started buying from him except some really expensive ones


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

L-025
L-029 x2
L-030
L-048
L-066 x2
L-075 x2
L-82
L-177x2
L-091
L-128
L-129
L-134 x3
L-142
L-160
L-200
L-215
L-239
L-260
L-264 x2
L-273
L-377


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

Pat805 said:


> L-025
> L-029 x2
> L-030
> L-048
> ...


Nice collection, how many tanks do you have?


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

haha just one is not a big tank either but they are all small so is good might have to get a bigger one later if my parents allow me to haha


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

forgot to say 55 g


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Pat805 said:


> forgot to say 55 g


Well always good time to plan early. Lol. I would say you want something in the high 200 to 300 gallons to accommodate all those plecos. Some will become monsters.

Man you must be doing waterchanges practically daily. Kudos to you. I don't have that kind of energy. Lol.

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

actually no @@ my water is fine doing weekly 50%+ water change. cause the plecs arent that big


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

i have cardinals in there to pick out some the zuccini bits they make float around and usually whats left is the wood poop.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't you have a Tefe green discus in there now also?


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

well yea didn mention him cause not sure if i should keep or not


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

Couldnt stop myself from buying.... added a L255 and L-052. FantasyAquatics gave a good price haha


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

That's a lot of really expensive fish in a pretty small tank


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Pat805 said:


> L-025
> L-029 x2
> L-030
> L-048
> ...


Where's the pictures? Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

My very first fancy pleco. I saw one in a store a while back and was so upset that it was out of my budget. Now that I can afford one, when I saw it I had to have it. My brand new L190 Red Eye Royal!!!

Acclimating him.








Enjoying his new home.


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

How much was ur 190


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Pat805 said:


> How much was ur 190


It was $50


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

was it big ? i think charles sells those for like 30 @@
hmm ill prob post some pics up of my plecs since u guys wonder how so many fit in a 55 LOL


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

you have to take care of him man , i had a couple shots at these none of them survived i dont know why they just stop eating and get real skinny and die ...


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

my list is at the botom =)


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Does a common pleco count? lol.
Thats all I have right now


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

no one seems to respond on this post haha..


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Pat805 said:


> no one seems to respond on this post haha..


Yeah, a lot of hobbyists have gotten busy or don't frequent the forum as much. Can't blame them; but that's just part of life when things get busy. Need more passionate hobbyists like yourself to keep things going.


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

jobber i wanna see your tank haha


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Gary , you could add me in the list now  and you know what I have


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just type up your list of fish. This list is self maintained.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

L333 Yellow King Tiger
LDA-16 Longfin Red Marble Calico


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I should do my list 
L191
L144 x 2
L065
Silver tip BNP x 2
Green rubberlip
Longfin albino BNP

There's probably more but I can't see them at the moment lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

You'll be surprised how many pleco owners are out there,some choose not to post while others do.Some of them have amazing stock, even species that are rare or never seen before.



Pat805 said:


> no one seems to respond on this post haha..


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

I think it's time for the Original Pleco Keeper to chime in.... LOL
just getting back into plecos so made a little splash...

*L-155 (Acanthicus Adonis) - Adonis Pleco..
L-259 (Pseudancistrus sp.) - Orange Bearded Pleco..
L-201 (Hypancitrus sp.) - Orinoco Angel Pleco..
L-206 (Panaqolus sp.) - Clown Pleco..
L-200 (Hemiancitrus Subviridis) - Green Phantom Pleco..
L-402 (Chaetostoma sp.) - Rubbernose Pleco..
L-001 (Pterygoplichthys Joselimaianus) - Gold Spot Pleco..
(Parancsitrus Aurantiacus) - Chubby Pleco.. 
(Leporacanthicus Triactic) - Three Beacon Pleco..
(Pterygoplichthys Scrophus) - Rhino Pleco..
*
Just a Small list for now try to get two new species a month...... This month has been insane Busy not only did I have 34 corn snake Babies hatch but my Sterbai corydoras have laid eggs and now hatched LOL
thanks Terrance.......


----------



## Grandwitch (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a few Plecos, L numbers I don't really know BUT.... I know what I have.
Several breeding Normal BN. L144 Angels ate my babies :-( 
Several Albino BN L144, some are long finned and we have surviving babies! 
High Finned Spotted Plecos x 2
Clown Plecos x 3
Hoping to find Darkeyed Albino / Golds, Long finned Normal BN, and Blue eyed Albinos
I want to expand and check out the Calico's, Reds, and other BN's; Normal finned and Long finned.
Yes, I admit I'm a freak for my Plecos!


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't have too much variety yet, as I only have one 55 gallon, but I have:

4 x albino bristlenose (very small still)
1 x common bristlenose (I think, it may be a silvertip, I'm not sure yet)
1 x L200 Green Phantom


----------



## Mrladidah (Dec 29, 2012)

Here is my current list of plecos:
L200
L260
L262
L129
L239
L333 x8 - trying to breed.
L34 x2
L201 x2
L136B
L046
L450
L134
L128x2
LDA105 - 4.5" of goodness
L24
L25 - 7 pointer super red 6"
L27 Thunder Goldline 6"


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

my only plecos right now are 

4 L144's 1male 3females 
3Super reds 1male 2femals 
Want to get a king tiger


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

I have bristlenose, gypsy king tiger, something that's a mix between leopard frog and clown, and a common.


----------



## Batman (Feb 23, 2013)

L201
L066
L260
L046
L200a
L134
L204
L200
L147
L205

Had success Breeding them all except L200,L200a,L147,L205,L204 anyone have questions on breeding feel free to ask.


----------



## Batman (Feb 23, 2013)

I see your trying to breed L333s if your open to ideas and have a pic of your breeding tank maybe i could be of some help? I have Bred many groups. Have you had the group long? and how big are they? Sexed?


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

Mine are
L397
L177
L46


----------

